# New to online photography.  Your thoughts?



## hiddenhighways (Apr 19, 2010)

Greetings all,

I just launched my first photography website a few weeks ago and am looking for some feedback.  My main subject matter is nature shots (landscapes), ghost towns, and portrait style photos.  Stop by my page and let me know what you think.

www.hiddenhighways.com


----------



## hiddenhighways (Apr 20, 2010)

anybody alive out there?


----------



## JasonLambert (Apr 27, 2010)

The site isn't bad... Easy to navigate. The title at the top of the page is way choppy. Also, even though it is easy to navigate I don't like the design of the navigation. Just a little on the simplistic side.

Hope this helps!


----------

